# Компьютерные технологии > Железо (hardware) > Выбор комплектующих >  Помогите подобрать конфигурацию под Linux

## slavy

Помогите подобрать конфигурацию компов для рабочих станций и proxyserver под ОС Linux.
Скорее всего будит использоваться Ubuntu.
Нужно чтобы всё драйверы ко всем устройствам бы ли установлены корректно, т.е. без дополнительного шаманизма…..

----------

